# How do you teach "aus" and some fetch questions



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

So I have a question, when I play tug with Hex he's usually not bad with the "aus" command but I never had to teach him properly - he's just respond to me "freezing" and saying "aus". 
But lately he's been ignoring the command and just keeps tugging. He will let go but only after I tell him 3 or 4 times. Sometimes I just very gently tap him on the nose with my index finger (not hard) but that's difficult to do because he is so darn strong.
What is the "proper" way to get them to let go of the toy?

2nd question is 

I currently play fetch with his frisbee but he will always drop it just out of my reach, he wants me to go and get it. I've tried 2 frisbees but then he just looses interest in the one he's just chased. ATM I just ignore him until he brings it right to me (which can tags ages) but then he will try to play tug and not give it up.
anyone got a good idea how to get him to bring it all the way?

3rd question

I'd like him to play with a proper tug instead of the frisbee because he's hurt my hands quite a few times. 
Generally I have to put his frisbee away tho because he is so focused on that he ignores the tug. (he does like the tug a bit but not nearly as much as he loves his frisbee)
I've been having a lot of trouble to get him to focus on anything so should I just stick with the frisbee (and forget about the tug) because he really likes that toy and focuses on it really well? (guess i can put up with more bruises and cuts if I really have to LOL)

Any ideas or advise will be appreciated


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

If he refuses to let go of an object, do not pull it out of his mouth or tap him on the nose. Instead lift him by his collar until his front feet leave the ground. Say the command "Aus" or "Out" has the object drops out of his mouth. 

Many dogs will have a favorite toy to play with. My suggestion is to have the frisbee out of sight when playing with the tug. To make the tug more interesting, always put it a way at the peak of his excitement during your play time. This will leave him wanting more of it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

As for teaching fetch, Try using too objects and put throw them in opposite directions. When he brings you one, throw the other one behind you. Keep your self in the middle of the game. This will teach him that he has to come to you every time in order to get another toss.


----------



## canasask (Nov 24, 2012)

For shaping your out(aus) I would avoid the choke off or lift off, as that just using force to force him to out. As the dog grows stronger and more stubborn you will wind up choking your dog longer in order to get the ball and that is not an out. When the dog returns with the toy get ahold of the toy and say aus. Say it only once! Set in and wait for the dog to release the toy. Say nothing else do nothing else just wait. Dont tug be neutral so there is no enjoyment for your hound. the dog on its own will realize that this is a boring game and let go. Immediately praise the good aus and throw the ball again and repeat. Over time the dog will know that by letting go on their own the game will continue.
As for bringing a dog all the way in you can start by using a long line when palying fetch. that will ensure that when the dog does not come in you will bring them in. By turning your back and walking away, he will bring you the toy because he will want to play. Once your AUS is formed when he does come in with the frisbee and you have a good out you can throw it again. Patience is the name of the game. Several seessions and the dog will begin to get the idea.


----------



## markdafedman (Dec 7, 2012)

Good thread and good answers. My GSD has a real fixation on tennis balls, and so I use a ChuckIt to play with her and get some different forms of "suche" and "holen". "Aus" has been a problem with all the above tried with little success. Ignoring her, walking away, repeated commands, all to no avail. One thing that HAS worked is to have a 2nd object to distract her. It seems as if she forgets she has the toy in her mouth, or maybe its just stubborness? At any rate, if I show a 2nd ball and say "Aus", she immediately drops the ball. 

Ich habe kein Ahnung, aber dies gesamt!


----------



## kt484 (Jan 1, 2013)

For the out i would reshape it. 
Tug tug tug tug tug then old the tug still as possible(if you are a person who is not strong enough, but hold it on your leg) when he lets go, mark the behavior with a quick treat and mark again and start playing again, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

